# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  All about ourselves here in this forum!

## invisible girl

Po e filloj me nje poezi rreth jetes sime ne forum.


I LOVE JOKES I DO LOTS!!

She makes her way here
mess with her you dare
tell her off but she doesnt care
cause you just cant see her
she argues with everyone
Once she makes someone cry her job is done
She came in this forum to learn some Albanian
(Po ama kur tja lexojsh shkrimet ta shkatrro menjen)
The first friend she made was Sirena e Vogel
Then she met a girl from shkoder
(e ata e qujti moter)
After a while Kacurrelsja came in
and decided to play mean
but she didnt know invisible was very keen
she goes a picks on the wrong girl
and tries to show off with her curly  hair
kacurrelsja had to many people on her side
starting from karafili ending  to Mr Right
but they didnt know that Invisible was up for a fight
Kacurrelsja made her plan
but at the end Invisible won
Well if you think that was bad
Listen to this,it made invisible mad
Jamarber thought she was dead
and was happy invisible was gone
but he didnt know invisible was resting at home
By the end invisible made a friend 
and his name was vegjilent
Than comes Komshija and thought she could play her games
By adding more and more names
But me and shkoder gurl send her to an army
there was no one that could help her not even her mummy
Well this poem came to an end
Invisible isnt as bad as she sounds my dear friend
She isnt that horrible but sometimes she has to pretend.


_Ky forum eshte per krijime ne gjuhe te huaja, jo bashkebisedime.Nq se keni komente mundohuni ti beni ne shqip._

----------


## bebushe

I got smarter in this forum , i learned  and i had fun at the same time , i have no regrets  :^lulja3

----------


## invisible girl

For you bebushe

Oh bebushja got smart
Yes you are right
I got smart too
just like you!!
I had lots of fun
and had a great time with everyone!!

For Moderatorët!!!

Oh my god they go and pick on me
and just don't  let me be free
Plz people leave me alone
and don't moan
about some writing I've done
I swear i will tell my mum lool
Because to write that it took me time
and i wasted 5 minutes of mine
Now everybody is confused
and by my writing they not amused
they don't know what to do
because of you
Now let me tell them
and end this problem

Readers:
If you want to take part
just try and be a bit smart
a poem you must write
about you in this forum or a friend you like
Just have a go and do it for a laugh
I don't think its that hard
Come on people don't be lazy
Write here if you don't want me to be crazy!!loooooooool
By Soni.R
Bye

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Readers:
> If you want to take part
> just try and be a bit smart
> a poem you must write
> about you in this forum or a friend you like
> Just have a go and do it for a laugh
> I don't think its that hard
> Come on people don't be lazy
> Write here if you don't want me to be crazy!!loooooooool
> ...


Invisible Girl, I must admit
this topic is very cute indeed!
You seem witty and 
friendly too, so I don't think
there is a bad bone in you :D
I, as you came to this forum 
to ameliorate my albanian,
but if I forget a word,
I won't think about it too much though.
Instead i will go against the rules,
and without a thought in my mind,
English words will be written down.
Whether the moderaters allow it or not,
they at least can try and translate it,
if they want to be kind :P

ok to:  my best friends
*Korcaprincess and Angelgirl*

It is fun to talk to both of you,
we have some things in common,
but there is something unique in both of you.
We joke around, tease each other,
make up stories, that are quite funny.
Korcaprincess you are very sweet. We
complete each other sentences, and
think about the same about different things.
Angelgirl you naughty thing. Always like to tease
everyone you see. Your diabolic mind is far from being an angel,
so stop concealing from that nickname you little devil :D
I love you both so so much,
kisses and hugs, from your ma :D

----------


## invisible girl

> Invisible Girl, I must admit
> this topic is very cute indeed!
> You seem witty and 
> friendly too, so I don't think
> there is a bad bone in you :D
> I, as you came to this forum 
> to ameliorate my albanian,
> but if I forget a word,
> I won't think about it too much though.
> ...


Thnx for your lovely compliment
You are a really good friend
Against the rules you have gone
As you have shown
I hope no one will moan
But if they do
they have no reason to
because we created a poem 
and trying to write a ryhm
(se nuk kena cfar te bajm)

----------


## Leila

The rule says you don't
have to speak Albanian here,
tis true, tis true, i know,
I cannot be but sincere,
but don't you look at me,
if your post should disappear.

----------


## invisible girl

> The rule says you don't
> have to speak Albanian here,
> tis true, tis true, i know,
> I cannot be but sincere,
> but don't you look at me,
> if your post should disappear.


If the rules say i don't have to write albanian here
Why do they take my writing off?ITS NOT FAIR
Anyways why did you diseaper so quick
and about youself you didn't write
or a friend you liked
just went without saying 'good night'

For u Leila(sweetie)

She diseapers out of nowhere
What invisible siad she doesn't care
She doesn't write anything about a friend or her
than come and tells me that we can write albanian here
How can she dare? lol
I am not trying to be mean or nice
you done it once, dare doing this twice
Well you have one more chance 
to come back and write some rhymes
Hope I'll see you again
Bye see you than!! looooool
don't take this as a joke
about yourself you must talk lol

Sonixx

----------


## Leila

They say the wise man always
reads and listens much more
than what he says out loud,
or else he's just a bore.

But hey, since I'm a girl
and not some wise man,
I can talk a lot more
than that grandpa can.

Since you're so curious,
I'll tell you about me.
I'm happy spending money
in a shopping spree.

I paint and I write,
read books, a few,
I'm a bit of a nerd,
but Rexhina is too.

:D

Sometimes it's better
to keep it short & sweet,
as long as your thoughts
are clear and complete.

With this I wish you girls,
to have a good night,
the week has just begun,
so try and sleep tight.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Tick tack... may I knock?!... :D*

I heard a whisper
it sounded so nice
came to me _invisible_
whom should I ask?

Is the pinky Elise
the girl that I see
in that avatar?

Was she lost in wonderland
made some good friends
but in the forum was found?

Must be Cindarella
some italians call her
la bella puppulzella,

but I ain't seen any shoes
here laying around,
so maybe she is not.

I guess I must go,
let this little river flow
ahh, it was them whispering
I'll enjoy these _girly-girls_ singing... 

:)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> I paint and I write,
> read books, a few,
> I'm a bit of a nerd,
> but Rexhina is too.
> 
> :D
> 
> .


Here comes Leila
my good good friend.
She always have been honest,
and always have landed a hand.
We have much in common, but one thing
we don't, I for one AM NOT A NERD!!! :D
Now one thing is peculiar, and intersting to know,
why all of a sudden two moderators show.
Did we mention something that we shouldn't have,
on second thought, why should we care :P

Leila, Leila, you peculiar, perfectionist.
Please next time don't call me a nerd, instead a geek wannabe :P
I study for school and that is all, you in contrary doesn't at all :Dj/k
I squander my time by just watching tv, or talk to my friends or drawing,
you instead read, translate poems and writings.
We are a bit different, and that is obvious indeed. You are intelligent and I am determand to do good in school.
But there are  things in common between us.
Creative, researved, sensitive and perfectionist are some of the traits that
would describe both of us, am i right?

----------


## invisible girl

For drini_në_L.A.

I heard a nock on the door
I didn't want the nock to end i wanted more and more
As i opend the door I saw a boy standing in front of me
He was so amused because no he could see
He didn't know who opend that dam god door
he looked around on the ciling to the floor
But there was no one there 
and you could see he was full with fear
At first he thought it was pinky Elise
But I don't know why he thought of this
Then he thought Cindarella it must  be
She run away because she was scared of me
but there was no shoe to be found
The poor boy looked all around
He tried to make his way out 
but wasn't he  alllowed
The girly-girls must not let go of him
he must stay and hear them sing
and with the singing he must join in
or otherwise we will through him in the rubbish bin
So the boy from L.A must come back and write
otherwise you will see no more light.
Sonixxx
I have no more time
I'll be back to write a ryhme
But now I must study hard
this is not the end its the start
For tonight good night
and everybody sleep tight.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*2 - Fallen on the land*

I've been imprisoned 
fallen on a strange land
there are some many girls
...oh, they fly like birds
they walk on the clouds
run at the water close by
whisper like cool stream
beautful as Summer's nights.

But why am I here?
I must ask the Sun
or just follow its path
till the night will cover
the _girly-girls_ I'll listen
they whisper and go fast
behind trees they hide
for this is their land at last.

So the rock was my pillow
and the tree my only cover
the cricket my lonely brother
the night the only story
where I could sit and listen
what do dreams have for me?
But a brighty Nimf came my side
she said something, I'll try...

_"You must never leave,
you shall be forever here
for to you I was sent 
by my Queen's consent
that I shall tell you
the girls have you trapped
so you can't go out,
this message is all I got!"_

_"My all brighty Nimf"_ - I said
_"by whom were you sent here?"_
_"Don't you know my queen?"_ she said
_"Her name is Elise in Wonderland
but her girly friends call her
the girly pinky whispery Elise
for to the girls she also sings 
and all the land knows her well."_

_"But am I going back to L.A.?
Am I to see my parents again?
Is very far from here my land?
Why is it me that's trapped?"_
- I said to the Nimf so bright
_"I don't know for now
the message I gave 
was all that I've got,
but wait till night will pass."_

So soon she left
flying to her little nest
tincle wincle her wings,
and soon I got to rest
writting what she said
so this is my night's story
Goodnight my _girly-girls_
...till up comes the sun.

:)

----------


## Leila

*Rexhines... e kush tjeter i lexon*

Honesty, Rexhi, is a virtue
that belongs to the weak,
it's something I can't change,
like being a geek.

Whoever in this world
lives their life with lies,
believe me, it's true,
they're simply being wise.

I fought with a "friend"
that's what I thought he was,
who believed that lying
was just with a cause.

I asked him if he wanted
a wolf with skin of sheep.
"The hypocrite," he said.
Goddamnit, men are cheap!

But let's just keep going,
what's done is done,
we're not here to brood,
we're here for fun.

I have a surprise
for you in store,
I'm not a moderator
in AlbaSoul anymore.

As for you refusing
the truth before your eyes,
you ARE a nerd, too,
this isn't a surprise!

YOU study and YOU read
until you cannot sleep,
and don't you dare argue,
not even a peep!

I never studied in school
at least not like you,
I had my head in the clouds
about things I couldn't do.

I read whatever they
told us not to read,
history and philosophy,
stuff I didn't need.

"You heavy your head,"
my mother would say,
"with things you don't need,
reading every day."

I will stop writing
exactly right now,
it's scary how I rhyme
quick... like wow.

There's something to be said,
with the value of a ton,
I'm a Jack of all Trades,
but a master of none. :(

----------


## invisible girl

For Leila & Rexhina

Whats wrong with a geek?
its better than being a freak
I think they are cool
and they learn a lot at school
You might think this is sad
and that all the geeks are mad
but this can't be true
cause all the 'GEEKS' end up better than you!! loool

This is not a topic to fight
but if you don't mind
Stop the fighting now!Right?
but if you want me too
i can open a topic about you two
so you lot can say whatever there
and i wouldn't care lol
So stop the mick taking
cause the whole world is shaking
and the forum is breaking loooool
:@pp

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

To Leila and Invisible Girl

Girls, girls, this isn't a quarrel.
I wasn't fighting,  I was simply arguing :D
I do am a geek, and proudly i state so.
But being a nerd, I DON'T THINK SO :D

Leila, what's up with you girl.
Give me some rhyme, because i can't make none :(
I am too lazy to go to rhymezone,
So i will write some stupid stuff, 
Hoping Invisible Girl wouldn't mind.

Invisible Girl, like I said before,
Leila and I never fight,
and if we do she is defintly going down! :P
I got to go, but i might come back.
Do take care, my lovely friends.

----------


## invisible girl

> To Leila and Invisible Girl
> Invisible Girl, like I said before,
> Leila and I never fight,
> and if we do she is defintly going down! :P
> I got to go, but i might come back.
> Do take care, my lovely friends.


I guess you are right
Between both of you there isn't a fight
But if I was Leila i wouldn't take that
You made liela look like a little rat lool
But on the other hand Leila did start it
she called you a nerd and made you look like a rabitt
But if I was you I wouldn't listen to ivisible
because her life is so misreble
she wants you two start a fight
so she can have a great night. 
This is not funny or sad
its invisible being mad!!

Have a great time Good Night!!

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

shume poezi te bukra dhe funny...keep it up girls :)

----------


## invisible girl

Per shkoder Gurl

Hi Shkoder Gurl how can you dare?
Come here and just write some words like you don't care
I know you are my sister but I don't find this faire
I asked the readers to write some poems and not do complements
write a poem about you or your friends
Well I might as well just start it for you
because as a sister I want to give a hand too
but there is a job you can do
you must finish the poem I start
I'll try and make it easy not hard

I am a girl from shkoder
kam vetem nje moter
she is the best thing ever
she is nice and horrible never
here name is soni 
and she is never moany
But I must say I am better than her......................(you finish shkoder gurl)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

aww how cute i didn't know you two are sisters :)

To: Shkoder Gurl and Invisible Girl

I must admit, I had no clue,
I am bemused that I never knew.
Now that I know, I realize something in you two,
Your responses are  similir to me and my sistershoods :D.
Both of you are very shreud,
But most of all is the kindess i see in you.
Amiable, candid and authentic too
are the traits that would discribe both of you :)
I must go, but I wish all the best,
But don't keep fighting my little pets (sorry it had to rhyme).
Ciao and do take care,
I will write again I swear,
I will irritate you to the end :P

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

me fal moj moter
cuz i can't agree 
for you are better
than me
dhe mund te shkruash 
me bukur se une
e mund te shprehesh
me lirshem se une
je nje engjell pa krah
qe me shkrimet e tua
na mbush plot gezim e hare
my sis my friend
me falni per fjalet
     se per poezi sma pret
me falni per shprehjet
     se dobet me vijn
me falni nese ju lodha
     se s'di cfar te them
vetem di qe sdi asgje lol
por meqe me tha soni
i shkruajta edhe un dy fjalet e mi
sa per ti mos ngelur hatri
se e du fort
so njerez take care
and sorry 
cuz i'm terribly bad at this

----------

